# 1st Milling Machine......which



## EPaxx (May 13, 2019)

Soooooo..........long story short: I've been searching for a smaller milling machine to get my feet wet as I tackle a couple small projects that I have in the plans. I've located 2 different machines that would probably do me for quite some time, but they each have their own set of pros and cons. 
Machine 1: Enco RF-30 with less than 60 hrs on it. Used in a machine shop doing a very specific task in light material. Then has sat unused for a couple years. It comes with a fair amount of tooling. R8 collet set, end mills, hold down clamps, 1-2-3 blocks and a bunch of other stuff. 220 single phase. 

Machine 2: BusyBee CX600. Similar to Grizzly G0704. Pretty close to the same for tooling. Not quite as much but..........  Current owner bought it a couple years ago used and it has sat collecting dust since. 

Both machines will cost me about the same by the time I get them home. The RF-30 is cheaper but a few tanks of gas farther away. Very close to same $$$ by the time I get either in the shop.

I'm aware of the round column losing registration issues and have seen several solutions online that would be accurate enough for the kind of projects I have been doing as well as the ones I have plans for. With 5" of quill movement I actually probably wouldn't even have to move the head in anything I've done to date. However....... I still debate it over and over in my mind........ I like the more massiveness of it. 660 lbs. Bigger table. 

The CX600 is small in comparison. 250 lbs, and has a really small table and longitudinal movement and plastic gears. Would have to change head height with only 2" quill travel. But is a dovetail mill/drill. 3/4hp motor. Closer......less time swallowed in the getting of it. Lots of CNC upgrades documented as well as cnc conversions. 

Anyway.......... Any thoughts? Experience either way or with both types of machines.
Thanks


----------



## Bofobo (May 13, 2019)

I just looked at both models on Google images, I would go with the CX 600 you may only get 3 inches of quill travel but the whole headstock moves on a separate dial. rigidity is the name in mini mills, mine is smaller than these. A whole thread exists on it


----------



## kylemp (May 14, 2019)

Idk where you are but I've got a FRV30-200 I am going to get rid of (and I'm in Calgary). I picked it up with hopes of getting around to doing the full Stefan gotteswinter or cnc retrofit to it but I don't have time right now and I'd prefer the space back. If you're interested let me know. It's a lot heavier than the models you listed, much close to the rf-30 but with a dovetail column and a lot of z travel which is what I was interested in, along with a gear head.


----------



## EPaxx (May 14, 2019)

kylemp said:


> Idk where you are but I've got a FRV30-200 I am going to get rid of (and I'm in Calgary). I picked it up with hopes of getting around to doing the full Stefan gotteswinter or cnc retrofit to it but I don't have time right now and I'd prefer the space back. If you're interested let me know. It's a lot heavier than the models you listed, much close to the rf-30 but with a dovetail column and a lot of z travel which is what I was interested in, along with a gear head.


PM sent.......


----------



## EPaxx (May 14, 2019)

Bofobo said:


> I just looked at both models on Google images, I would go with the CX 600 you may only get 3 inches of quill travel but the whole headstock moves on a separate dial. rigidity is the name in mini mills, mine is smaller than these. A whole thread exists on it



I would be interested in finding that thread. It is what definitely attracts me to the CX600........ Concerned about some of the reports I've read..,......even here on this site...... with issues that have been seen with the BusyBee. However, I know that is a small sample of those machines that are out there. I too have concern with the lightness of the machine in itself. Not sure how much stiffer it is than a Seig X2 type mill. I know that good work can be done with light mills but it takes a lot of time and patience. And so that draws to me to thoughts of dealing with the round column on a RF-30. Much heavier. Bigger table with more work space. And the re-zeroing of the work, though a pain, can be done if planned for.  

Anyway......thanks so much for your thoughts. I took a look back in your posting history and enjoyed some good info that you have been a part of. This is a great site and I appreciate being a part of it!!


----------



## torinwalker (May 15, 2019)

Do NOT get a round-column mill. I had an RF-30 from Busy-Bee - you can never tighten the head enough, and moving it up and down is such a pain. Get yourself the CX600.


----------



## Janger (May 15, 2019)

Welcome epaxx! I like Kyles idea.


----------



## EPaxx (May 16, 2019)

torinwalker said:


> Do NOT get a round-column mill. I had an RF-30 from Busy-Bee - you can never tighten the head enough, and moving it up and down is such a pain. Get yourself the CX600.


Thanks for the input...... So are you saying that the problem is that head swivels/slips around the column axis while milling? And those bolts cannot be tightened enough to prevent that? That is the 1st I've heard of that in my research...... not a good thing!! Deep cuts? or Facing with a large diameter? Or is it a problem with about any mil end or operation?

Also........ "_I *had *an RF-30 from Busy-Bee......_." Have you moved on to another mill? If so what? and what are your thoughts about it.

Thanks again for you thoughts!!!!


----------



## EPaxx (May 16, 2019)

Janger said:


> Welcome epaxx! I like Kyles idea.


Thanks Janger........ I like Kyle's idea too.......if I can find a way to make the $$ happen!!! Trying to sort that out!! Thanks for th welcome!!!


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 17, 2019)

The cx600 is definitely for the money of even new machine a big step up from mini mill - as in its much better machine for little more $.

The mill drill is mostly a sturdy drill press with ability to do milling. It certainly can do *more* metal removal then cx600 but as other pointed out you may run into some accuracy issues.

Its the hammer vs. scalpel question. Which one you need more?

BTW a RF-30 recently went with stand on auction for around 1000+ with all fees included. It was a beaten up one needing some repair.

I would probably lean more towards CX600 if the price was the same and accessories almost the same - you may want or not to split hair with what tooling is included. Also condition matters as well - your description sounds like both were hardly used... was one of them ... dropped? It seem like a lot of pp are dropping these things, especially RF-30s I saw - 2 already that were dropped. 

Don't count on BusyBee support - accept the fact they don't exist & use Grizzly support which is excellent for the most part. Its not like they are not family.

If you don't mind spending around $2000 plus some hard sweat an old Elliot mill sold on Auction few weeks ago for around 1840 CAD (including fees). It was horizontal mill with vertical head, about 4400 lbs or so and 3ph motor. It would be far better in my humble opinion the both mills you were looking at and it would be far more sturdy. I doubt there is a chance for you to "outgrow" that machine unless you move into some serious stuff.


----------



## torinwalker (May 17, 2019)

EPaxx said:


> Thanks for the input...... So are you saying that the problem is that head swivels/slips around the column axis while milling? And those bolts cannot be tightened enough to prevent that? That is the 1st I've heard of that in my research...... not a good thing!! Deep cuts? or Facing with a large diameter? Or is it a problem with about any mil end or operation?



Yes, all of that. Was never happy about the head being knocked around by "heavy" cuts, or having to loosen-tighten the head to move it up/down/around. I was using a 5/8 endmill to mill the crust off of a torch-cut plate as I rotated it on a rotary table. Every flute engagement of the endmill would vibrate the head and knock it out of position. The impulse torque of the vibration overcame the column clamping force no matter how much I reefed down on those head bolts. Absolutely maddening.

I guess it depends on what you want to accomplish, and it is relative to the work you're doing. If you're drilling a hole now and then, working soft materials, or doing light finishing cuts, fine, but trying to remove some serious metal (steel) was problematic. I had specific goals for a milling machine that couldn't at all be satisfied with the RF30. Every time the head was knocked out of place, I cursed under my breath and started shopping for dovetail-type mills, wishing I had bought the something else. So, save yourself the anguish and go for the other type of mill.

And forget ever trying to retrofit that machine. I eventually sold it off and bought an Excello 605 "machining center" which is basically a Bridgeport-style knee mill but with a fixed head on a massive casting in place of the turret. I bought the iron off kijiji and built my own Linux-based closed-loop controller for it. Been using it ever since. Love it. Never looked back.



Torin...


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 17, 2019)

I think that Torin simply exceeded capabilities of RF-30 and CX600 hardly could handle something as large as 5/8 doing more then 0.01 cut without jumping off the table. Knee type mills are what people use or even more solid bed mills. This is why I recommended large old Eliott British made. Once you get one of these there is no need for extra buy-sell cycle when upgrading. CX600 is a big step from mini mill but it would be a giant leap from it to proper Bridgeport style mill.

So I guess unless you plan on working on small stuff and aluminium (or have no space) I would just wait for proper mill.


----------



## historicalarms (May 17, 2019)

I do agree with the boys saying that a Bridgeport or other Knee type mills are superior to the "pipe column" mill-drill's   BUT there are a lot of reasons to like the RF style machines. I have an RF-45 (same idea as RF-30 but larger pipe column) that I have done a "lot" of milling on and contrary to some reports here, have never had the "head" shift up-down-sideways ever. I have had the quill move up or down when just using the Locking lever" but when the secondary screw lock is used it never moves as well.  As Tom says there are "accuracy" limitations to the RF machines but I haven't found it to be in the head mechanism at all...the table dials & jibs are where the problem lies mostly and they are somewhat surmountable with a little judicial "setting & adjustment" before a particularly accurate cut is needed...time consuming & frustrating but still do-able and at the cost of them originally, to some of us they are the "cats a$$"...


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 17, 2019)

Certainly RF machines are not somewhat "bad" - people have worked on them for years and I considered buying one for my dad for a low price to do some light milling. The original poster question is a choice between two somewhat "close" machines. The CX600 seems more modern and convenient to use over a heavier RF-30 whose main advantage would be ability to take heavier cuts at expense of some accuracy (I am basing this on 3rd party saying - the whole net seems of opinion that column based mills are somewhat less accurate not having used one ever). 

On the other hand I do have old US made Rusnok milling machine, about mini mill size, that is column based yet marketed as "precision" mini milling machine. Thus I am unsure whatever the issues with column based machines are overstated at least at the level of very light milling. 

In the end the pick is a bit hair splitting. 

At least we can agree that a proper Bridgeport knee mill is better then both choices. Hence I proposed old used horizontal / vertical mill in about the same price range. 

BTW there is CX600 for sale in Calgary for $1600 looking new with stand and some accessories. I am sure he can be talked down a bit from the price:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-detail...edium=email&utm_campaign=Kijiji Search Alerts


----------



## kylemp (May 17, 2019)

If you guys can, from your own experience, add to this maybe we can keep it organized for people to find later
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...ine-to-bench-size-comparison.1446/#post-14769


----------



## EPaxx (May 17, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> The cx600 is definitely for the money of even new machine a big step up from mini mill - as in its much better machine for little more $.
> 
> The mill drill is mostly a sturdy drill press with ability to do milling. It certainly can do *more* metal removal then cx600 but as other pointed out you may run into some accuracy issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts Tom. You are soooo right that the cx600 is quite a bit more machine than the mini mills and I've no thought of starting with one of those...... You make good points on the hammer vs. scalpel scenario. I am probably more scalpel than hammer in my use of my lathe even. I know that I don't push it to anywhere near it's limits!! 

I know that the RF-30 has not been dropped but no absolutely positive on the cx600. The fellow makes it sound like he bought it 2 yrs ago and hasn't used it since. I see another of these smaller dovetail mills just listed in Calgary,  a King KC-20VS, with a wee bit of tooling. Looks like it's the older version with a smaller table than the new ones, but not sure. I've sent a message to the owner and am waiting on further info. It is very very similar to the CX600. Don't know much about King and their support, but Grizzly would the go to probably anyway. 

A horizontal mill doesn't strike me as good for my 1st milling machine....... at least it makes me hesitate for sure. 

Anyway........thanks for your thoughts and experience. It helps with us that are new to be better informed to make a decision!!


----------



## EPaxx (May 17, 2019)

@Tom........ I have contacted that fellow in the ad you listed and he is doesn't seem very anxious to sell as he is pretty firm on the price. Said he'd knock $100 off for just the mill and no tooling. hmmm........ And I agree about a nice heavy knee mill. I see several in Ontario but few that grab my interest here closer to home.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 17, 2019)

The horizontal has a vertical head - so you get both worlds. Main issue is that you usually don't get a quill or get very small one. This is an issue if you need to drill a lot of holes.

The vertical head is powered by a gear that is placed in the position of the horizontal cutter.

You frequently get cool additions on even old machines - like power feeds all over the place. Another negative is sometimes limited top speed - frequently under 2000 rpm. 

Main advantage is that you have "real" machine. Machine that does things just like you see people do stuff on youtube. It works. You don't have to think of an "upgrade". There is nothing so far in home shop I have came across that I would say... too big. It dances circles around CX600 and any RF machine. Frequently tooling is a bit more expensive 40 taper but its so much more rigid and stable then R8.

I think people don't get these machines as they seem... big... and take a lot of room... and "why would I need that". Yet they are just the perfect ideal size for a home workshop if you can fit them in... ideal power and capabilities for the right low price. 

I am hoping to snap one of these old ones for a song even if they need some fixing to give it to my dad.


----------



## EPaxx (May 17, 2019)

torinwalker said:


> Yes, all of that. Was never happy about the head being knocked around by "heavy" cuts, or having to loosen-tighten the head to move it up/down/around. I was using a 5/8 endmill to mill the crust off of a torch-cut plate as I rotated it on a rotary table. Every flute engagement of the endmill would vibrate the head and knock it out of position. The impulse torque of the vibration overcame the column clamping force no matter how much I reefed down on those head bolts. Absolutely maddening.
> 
> I guess it depends on what you want to accomplish, and it is relative to the work you're doing. If you're drilling a hole now and then, working soft materials, or doing light finishing cuts, fine, but trying to remove some serious metal (steel) was problematic. I had specific goals for a milling machine that couldn't at all be satisfied with the RF30. Every time the head was knocked out of place, I cursed under my breath and started shopping for dovetail-type mills, wishing I had bought the something else. So, save yourself the anguish and go for the other type of mill.
> 
> ...


Torin........Thanks for your description of your issues with the RF-30....... I've since read of one other fella that had the head swing issue, but he admitted that he is trying to hogg a whole lot of material when it happens. I can understand that as a limitation to be aware of. I wold love to lay my hands on that Excello that you have. I would be a happy hobbyist!!!!


Tom Kitta said:


> I think that Torin simply exceeded capabilities of RF-30 and CX600 hardly could handle something as large as 5/8 doing more then 0.01 cut without jumping off the table. Knee type mills are what people use or even more solid bed mills. This is why I recommended large old Eliott British made. Once you get one of these there is no need for extra buy-sell cycle when upgrading. CX600 is a big step from mini mill but it would be a giant leap from it to proper Bridgeport style mill.
> 
> So I guess unless you plan on working on small stuff and aluminium (or have no space) I would just wait for proper mill.


Most of my stuff now is in brass and aluminum. But I do turn steel as well. And I would love to not have to worry about doing so.



historicalarms said:


> I do agree with the boys saying that a Bridgeport or other Knee type mills are superior to the "pipe column" mill-drill's   BUT there are a lot of reasons to like the RF style machines. I have an RF-45 (same idea as RF-30 but larger pipe column) that I have done a "lot" of milling on and contrary to some reports here, have never had the "head" shift up-down-sideways ever. I have had the quill move up or down when just using the Locking lever" but when the secondary screw lock is used it never moves as well.  As Tom says there are "accuracy" limitations to the RF machines but I haven't found it to be in the head mechanism at all...the table dials & jibs are where the problem lies mostly and they are somewhat surmountable with a little judicial "setting & adjustment" before a particularly accurate cut is needed...time consuming & frustrating but still do-able and at the cost of them originally, to some of us they are the "cats a$$"...


Thanks for your thoughts Historicalalarms!!! That is why I am debating a nice looking FR-30. I think I am aware of the limitations of the round column and the dials and table adjustments, although maybe not the frustration that may come with it!! I use a 1970's era Standard Modern Lathe and it is just part of the process that I don't even think about anymore, to always use the dials in one direction. always revere past and come back into it. I know how to adjust the gibs to get a good feel on the hand wheels and keep the cross slide and carriage tight..... and all the things that come with a nice older lathe. As a result I'm not intimated by a good FR-30 but do know that there will be things that i will need to plan in advance in many projects....... And saying all that, I still do want to get into something that fits my needs the best. I like the larger size of the table travel on the RF. I like the dovetail on the CX600. I like the 220V motor power on the RF, yet the variable speed on the CX. I know if I got the FR I will be immediately doing a treadmill motor upgrade to give me that variable speed.

All in all......... I would be happy with either machine, or the KC-20VS I just saw listed, I get toooo involved in the research........... and that *isn't* making chips!!!! 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## EPaxx (May 17, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> The horizontal has a vertical head - so you get both worlds. Main issue is that you usually don't get a quill or get very small one. This is an issue if you need to drill a lot of holes.
> 
> The vertical head is powered by a gear that is placed in the position of the horizontal cutter.
> 
> ...


Tom......... That I didn't know!!!! I have a 70's era RockWell drill press. I need to do the bearing on it and build a table that is more useful, but it is a good drill press!! I will have to start including horizontal mills in my perusing!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 17, 2019)

See the head on the right? That freshly painted attachment is for moving the head as it is heavy. Its identical head to what I have. Machine is actually newer then mine.

Here is putting and removing the head on another K&T -


----------



## historicalarms (May 18, 2019)

Epaxx your last post reminded me of one of the most frustrating things about my RF machine that I should have mentioned first in my post...the speed change aspect of the belt drive. Not a thing wrong with the belt drive as a functioning drive system ...just the time & effort it takes every time you want to change speeds.  I have lusted for a "gear head" machine for a long time. I'm not convinced that the CX 600 would be a viable option for my shop because of the somewhat small table (lots of occasions I have had to rig "table extensions" fo my RF machine) but your mention of the jogging machine retrofit to my machine definitely is a possibility that I never though of before...I know were there is a perfectly working jogging machine available right now    mmmmm


----------



## Johnwa (May 18, 2019)

I’ve often wondered why the OEM didn’t incorporate a triangular gib in the RF-45, or whether it is possible to add one.  A large mill would be required to cut an accurate slot in the column, the cost might be prohibitive but it is a pretty simple cut.  A similar slot would need to be broached in the casting.

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/62825-Triangular-Gib-Key-exploration


----------



## historicalarms (May 19, 2019)

John I can see the definite merit of that option as well as long as it had an easy removal or un-lock aspect to it. 

    As I stated before I have definitely lusted after a dove-tail/knee machine on occasion but in  a few instances I have used the tube column to distinct advantage. On a couple of occasions I have swiveled the head a complete 180 deg. away from the table, jury-rig mounted an old drill press column/platform to the back of the bench it sits on and used it to drill holes in a much bigger work-piece than would ever fit between the table & quill.  I could see using one of those cheap drill press traveling vises to do extremely rudimentary milling with a somewhat similar set-up....The old Marin Corp motto sort of applies here "adapt & overcome"     LOL.

     One safety concern I must mention to anybody trying this ...you must make sure the back of your bench is supported to stop any over-balancing that turning the heavy cast head around will cause before you turn it.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 21, 2019)

I know a bit outside of your price range - https://surplus.gov.ab.ca/OA/ItemList.aspx?categoryID=59

But this is an awesome machine. Its just great. I suggest going over 5k with it. You only pay GST on purchase price. 

You will never need any bigger or more capable home shop manual machine unless you go commercial.


----------



## EPaxx (May 22, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> I know a bit outside of your price range - https://surplus.gov.ab.ca/OA/ItemList.aspx?categoryID=59
> 
> But this is an awesome machine. Its just great. I suggest going over 5k with it. You only pay GST on purchase price.
> 
> You will never need any bigger or more capable home shop manual machine unless you go commercial.


Thanks for the thought Tom........ it is outside my price range and as much as I'd love it, I gotta keep my Mrs. Paxx happy!!!


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 22, 2019)

Went for 5,603.00 plus GST - so a bit too much I think by few hundred.


----------



## Eyedive (May 28, 2019)

I bought a Busy Bee CX601 a few years ago.  Machine had to go to Toronto twice for electrical repairs (under warranty fortunately) and when it came back after the second trip I decided to sell it while it was still working.  Found a used Bridgeport Clone in great shape at Modern Tool, takes up a fair bit of floor space but is huge upgrade from the CX601.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 28, 2019)

Yeah Busy Bee != quality or customer service (also depending on store). Main saving grace is that Grizzly parts fit.

Offered to OP BP clone but price is too much for him. I agree that BP clones are the way to go for home workshop as long as you have the space and money for them. Similar sized horizontals that can do vertical work are great as well.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 6, 2019)

If someone is still looking at the CX600 - we have one here and it is pretty limited on capability.  The original motor burned out after a few 0.005" passes in aluminium and we had to get a replacement (warranty) the other motor is doing fine as we are limited to very light passes - it will operate a fly cutter much better than an end mill.  The gearing is very noisy and we have had to repair the variable speed unit several times on it.  Adjustments and stability are typically issue and it suffers from a lot of chatter, even on well supported stock.  It is a funny little mill as sometimes things work ok on it and you get a successful finish or accurate hole, other times....not so much.  I waited and kept on the hunt and bought a bridgeport that came up for sale.  It was only about $800 more than a new CX600.  If you have a bit of space, get the biggest mill you can afford.  just my 2 cents


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 6, 2019)

If CX600 is so unreliable then I guess I have to change my recommendation to mill drill - there is nothing much there that can go wrong - its just a very sturdy old school belt fed drill press after all - and motor is rather solid old school external.

As I already posted before - it is better to spend more $$$ and just get a BP style milling machine used - the only thing stopping someone from doing so other then few $ is space requirements.


----------



## EPaxx (Jun 9, 2019)

Well.......I did it! I actually purchased my 1st milling machine. A King KC-20VS, (which is identical to the Grizzly G0704). Came up on Kijiji a few days ago and I contacted the owner immediately and after a few exchanges via messages with photos included I made the decision to e-transfer the $$$ and I will pick up when I get some time to get to Calgary. They, a 3D creative projects shop, purchased it with the thought that a smaller milling machine might come in useful. They apparently didn't even make enough chips with it to dull any end mills........ they used their 4 and 5 axis milling machines instead, and it had been sitting taking up space that they now need to place some other machine. Included is the stand made for it, the vice, an R8 collet set, some end mills, and what ever else they throw in. Quite similar to the CX600 but with a large table (7x28) and a bigger 1hp motor. 

So here are a few photos:


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 9, 2019)

Congrats! 

Looks like it came from KMS originally based on vise.


----------



## EPaxx (Jun 9, 2019)

Good catch on that Tom. Didn't clue in on that.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice... What did that set you back?   Kijiji a few days ago?  I'm going to have to check that site out more diligently.


----------



## EPaxx (Jun 10, 2019)

Got it for $1200. They sent me a message and told me because I was the 1st to inquire that they were giving me till noon of that day to say “Yay” or “Nay” before they would offer it to several other “very interested” parties. Even though they sent the message at 9:30am, I didn’t see the message till just after 11:30. I almost panicked.  So....... glad I got it. 

I found from previously missed machines that I needed to check Kijiji several times a day to catch the chance to get anything that would end up as a “good deal”.


----------



## EPaxx (Jun 10, 2019)

PS. I think it was listed for a total of 27 hrs. I was lucky enough to have sent my message within 30 minutes of it being listed.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 10, 2019)

For $1200 it is a great deal as long as it was not dropped and indeed used just few times. You could have gotten it cheaper but in much worse shape and without added accessories. Similar mill went on auction for under 1000 total in Calgary but it needed feed screw repair and was in poor visual state with no accessories. The vice itself cost new $100 but used it is maybe $50 - I use it on my drill press - as soon as you have the $ I suggest you replace it or you have to be OK with a bit not exactly accurate parts (+-0.01 inch or so, maybe worse).

R8 collet set is probably around $60 new and $30 used. Few used end mills in HSS is around $20 or so... so all in all you got the mill alone for around $1100. 

As for Kijiji you can rarely find good deals - if you buy enough you get a good deal and a bad deal and it all evens out. 95% of things are over priced. The alerts thing is too slow - there should be a setting to text you or something - a new tool can come out at say 11AM and you find out via alert about it next day at 10am - way, way too late if its a good deal.

Imagine someone sold a small mini lathe 7x8 (or 7x10) with a bunch of *new* accessories for just $350 - should have pulled that one and sold it back - some dude bough it and wanted to sell it for $2000. Then for a $1000 then for a $800 - I think it went for $800 or so.

Overall I use the site less - its a bit of a waste of time, even selling on it is a problem - as others have mentioned people want stuff for free, they argue with you, there are scammers wanting things for their "child wanting to machine" etc.


----------



## EPaxx (Jul 4, 2019)

Life has been crazy here and I finally was able to get some time on Tuesday to scream up to Calgary and pick up this King mill. They were very pleasant and agreeable in letting it sit along a wall in their shop.......a 3 bay 2 storey building full of some wonderful pieces of equipment that would be a blast to play with...... Anyway, we wheeled it out, plugged it in and I took quick good look at it.......but no photos!!! What was I thinking???  

It looked good. Table, bed movement in both X & Y felt great. Very little backlash on X and a bit more on the Y, but it felt quite loose like the gib just needed some adjustment. Both the head vertical movement as well as the spindle felt good and smooth. It has a Z axis DRO that appears to be a scale similar to a digital caliper that is mounted inside the casing and attached to the spindle. So I don't think it will read the movement of the head as it moves, only spindle movement. The table has some very very tiny nicks here and there, but most of what I could see in the photos above is dust and not imperfections.

It took me a bit to figure out how to turn it on. The forward/reverse switch cannot be in neutral and had to be in either forward or reverse to get the spindle speed display to stay on. So switching from forward to reverse shuts the machine down, and the emergency stop button needs to be reset....after putting the controls into F or R. Strange!! Anyway, I figured it out and ran the machine at all speeds in both reverse and forward in both High and Low range. Sounded good and the spindle speed display worked great...... that will be a nice little addition. 

They had mounted a riser under the base to raise the machine by 4 inches or so that is made out of C channel so that it can also be use to pick up and move easily with a forklift. I backed my truck into one of their bays and they loaded it in. Wth all the rain that we have been having on a daily basis these last well.......whole spring and summer so far!!!...... I brought a roll of shrink wrap to try to protect the head/bed/column area from moisture should it rain. Got it wrapped, strapped to all for corners of the truck bed and took off for home........well, after a quick visit to Busy Bee.  

While I drove up to Calgary in the rain, I did make it home without any and as I backed into my shop door to unload it started up again. I've only had time to lift it off my truck and set it down there right at the door. I have yet to rearrange my shop and organize things a bit different before I will get any chance to play. Hope that doesn't take another month!!

Will get pics as soon as I can get some time.


----------



## Janger (Jul 4, 2019)

EPaxx said:


> Calgary. They, a 3D creative projects shop



Who’s that ? Interesting. Do they have a web site?


----------



## EPaxx (Jul 4, 2019)

Janger said:


> Who’s that ? Interesting. Do they have a web site?


They are Carvel Creative and they do have a website: www.carvelcreative.com
The guys and gal that I met  there were really nice and helpful. They mentioned that  they just cleaned out a Sea Can and actually have a bunch of stuff for sale listed on Kijiji. A 10X22 King lathe, Segmor steel roller, a few table saws among other things. Here are their listings: Kijiji listings


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 4, 2019)

Well I will soon have a B-port clone for sale - I just have to test the sucker out and take some photos.


----------

